# Microsoft Word sur Mac OSX Yosemite



## delphineheroux (23 Mars 2018)

Bonjour! Mon application Microsoft Word (version 2016) ne veut plus ouvrir sur mon mac. Elle ne fait que sautiller dans la barre au bas de mon écran. J'ai forcé à quitter, désinstaller puis réinstaller l'application, rien ne fonctionne. J'ai créer une nouvelle session d'utilisateur et sur celle-ci, tout semble fonctionner! Toutefois, puisque ma session est la session administrateur, j'aimerais beaucoup être capable d'ouvrir word à partir de ma session d'origine... Merci de votre aide!!


----------

